# Kohler single knob bath faucet repair



## mjc1234 (Jan 10, 2009)

Trying to fix a leaky Kohler single knob bath faucet.  Took everything apart and replaced the four o-rings I found but still hear water running sounds and little bit of water coming from the spout.  Is anyone familiar with this type of repair?  

Appreciate any feedback.

Thanks,


----------



## AU_Prospector (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it a mixing valve cartridge model?
Went through the same thing last week with my DELTA single handle shower valve.  The $3 fix is what you did in replacing o rings and seals.  If it still leaks, then it is time for the $40 fix and replace the whole inner cartridge.
I found my DELTA cartridge at the local hardware, surely you can find what you need there for your KOHLER.  

Best if you have the model number with you, LOWES has a catalogue on site where you can match part numbers.   Try this web URL. 
Kohler: mixing valve : Search results

Good luck.


----------

